# Furacão FAY (Atlântico 2014 #AL06)



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 13:47)

Fay é agora uma tempestade tropical, a sexta tempestade tropical da temporada. Nas últimas horas, adquiriu características tropicais, tendo transitado para tempestade tropical agora de manhã.

A Tempestade Tropical Fay desloca-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 97 km/h. Deverá intensificar-se mais um pouco à medida que se desloca para N e depois NE, enfraquecendo na segunda-feira. Prevê-se a sua dissipação na segunda-feira, quando esta for absorvida por uma frente fria.


*12h15 UTC*





​


Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para a Bermuda

As Ilhas Bermudas estão em Alerta de Tempestade Tropical e deverão começar a sentir os efeitos deste sistema esta tarde, com um aumento dos ventos durante esta tarde e noite e também grandes _swells_, a começar na costa sul. Prevê-se acumulações de chuva de cerca de 50 a 100 mm.


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 16:14)

Um avião de reconhecimento da Força Aérea dos EUA encontrou a Tempestade Tropical Fay mais forte. Neste momento, movimenta-se para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 70 mph, cerca de 113 km/h. O NHC não prevê que chegue à categoria de furacão, pelo que não deverá intensificar-se significativamente nas próximas horas.

Continua em vigor um Alerta de Tempestade Tropical para a Bermuda.


*14h45 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (11 Out 2014 às 22:42)

A Tempestade Tropical Fay desloca-se rapidamente para N com ventos máximos sustentados de 113 km/h. Deverá continuar o seu movimento para N, seguindo depois para NE.

Não está previsto um aumento significativo da sua força nas próximas horas, mas poderá atingir por breves momentos a categoria de furacão.


*21H15 UTC*








Avisos/Alertas:
- _Tropical Storm Warning_ para a Bermuda
- _Hurricane Watch_ para a Bermuda


A Bermuda continua em Alerta de Tempestade Tropical. Foi lançado um Aviso de Furacão pelo Serviço Meteorológico da Bermuda, que vigorará dentro de 12 horas, devido a um possível desvio do sistema para W relativamente à rota prevista, expondo o arquipélago a ventos mais fortes.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 04:53)

Fay está impactando neste momento as Bermudas como tempestade tropical.
Webcam: http://portbermudawebcam.com/


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 12:52)

A Tempestade Tropical Fay desloca-se para NNE com ventos máximos sustentados de 113 km/h. Deverá começar a enfraquecer a partir de hoje, tornando-se pós-tropical/extratropical amanhã. Está previsto que na terça se dissipe.

Continuam em vigor os mesmos avisos/alertas.

Segundo observaçőes de superfície e dados de radar, o centro da tempestade passou por cima da Bermuda. Uma estação do Aeroporto da Bermuda registou uma pressão mínima de 986 mb/hPa.

A Bermuda está a ser atingida por rajadas até 82 mph, cerca de 132 km/h.


*11h15 UTC*










​


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 13:15)

Encontrei este vídeo no Youtube que mostra os ventos fortes e a chuva que se têm feito sentir nas últimas horas na Bermuda devido à passagem da Tempestade Tropical Fay.


​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (12 Out 2014 às 19:55)

Fay se fortalece para furacão de categoria 1

FAY, D, AL, 07, 2014101218, , BEST, 0, 343N, 619W, *65*, 986, *HU*, 64, NEQ,


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 20:48)

*Aspeto da Tempestade Tropical Fay às 19h15 UTC

*


----------



## Afgdr (12 Out 2014 às 22:14)

O Furacão Fay, o 5º furacão da temporada, é um furacão de categoria 1 e movimenta-se para ENE com ventos máximos de 121 km/h. Deverá começar a enfraquecer à medida que se desloca para ENE, E e depois SE. Amanhã, deverá fazer a transição para pós-tropical/extratropical. Na quarta, está prevista a sua dissipação.


*20H45 UTC*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 01:51)

Seguem-se alguns vídeos que mostram os efeitos da passagem da Tempestade Tropical Fay pela Bermuda.










​


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 02:04)

Mais dois vídeos que retratam os efeitos desta tempestade na Bermuda...





​


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 02:07)

Seguem-se agora algumas imagens dos efeitos provocados pela Tempestade Tropical Fay na Bermuda.

Fonte: The Royal Gazette














































​


----------



## Felipe Freitas (13 Out 2014 às 02:13)




----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 15:36)

Fay é novamente uma tempestade tropical. Desloca-se para E com ventos máximos sustentados de 105 km/h. Prevê-se que continue a enfraquecer à medida que se move para E, depois SE e novamente E.

Está previsto tornar-se extratropical ainda hoje. Deverá dissipar-se na sexta, dia 17.


*14h15 UTC

*


*

*


----------



## Afgdr (13 Out 2014 às 23:07)

A Tempestade Tropical Fay dissipou-se.


*Restos/Remanescentes de Fay às 21h45 UTC*





​


----------



## Aurélio (13 Out 2014 às 23:12)

Isso não irá afectar claramente aquilo que os modelos globais têm vindo a mostrar ....
Digo porque os modelos têm mantido a depressão ainda ativa nos proximos dias !


----------

